# Hops Rhizomes for Sale



## Stu Brew (4/7/22)

G'day everyone.

Shipping Australia wide ex Tassy and WA due to local quarantine restrictions.

July 1st - July 14th 2022. Free 15m roll of Professional Coir Twine with every 5 Australian Hops Rhizomes purchased. Limit 2 free twines per customer. While stocks last. Our stocks all large rhizomes. The larger the easier they are to establish. That's why we have 1000s of happy customers.
Currently available varieties in large rhizomes.
Target
Chinook
Cascade
Columbus
Centennial
Dr Rudi
Willamette
Saaz (1 left)
Jakes Gold(Heirloom)
I should mention, these same varieties i have sold have been involved in competition winning and placing beers. First in an SA comp, Second in Canberra(national round) etc. 

Ordering via the website is the easiest way to start growing hops Silver Springs Hops Farm

I also wrote a pretty in depth First year growers guide. Very much unlike the NSW one. My book actually teaches you what to do when. Very useful if you are 'thinking' about growing hops. This book has everything you need to know for year 1 success.

Growing Hops - A guide to success

Cheers and Happy Growing


----------

